# Oltre XR 2013 size 55 will it fit me?



## Lazarini

Hello all. 

I have registered a while back but mostly been lurking around on and off.

Today I have came across an opportunity on a brand new 2013 oltre in red and white with ultegra di2 group at a cracking price but I am unsure of the size.

Bike is size 55. I am 182 cm with inside leg of 73cm. 

Bike and the seller are 400km away he is advertising this bike as suitable for heights between 175 to 185cm... Is this really the case?

Anyway I would like to know more before I make a 800km round trip just to realize bike will not fit.

Help me out here guys. I can do more measurements if needed.

Regards Laz


----------



## Sun Rider

Work this through. Fit Calcualtor


----------



## Lazarini

Hi just did it with the help of my GF. I got the results below but ashamed to say have no idea what they telling me 

Anyone can translate this to me and in relation to the 55 size oltre mentioned above...










Regards Laz


----------



## Sun Rider

Somewhat hard to read as the print is so small. The second line "seat tube range C-T" relates to the 55 size you are considering. The three headings are Competitive Fit for racers, The Eddy Fit ( Eddy Merckx, the great racer 30 years ago) is for the modern recreational rider. The French fit for endurance riding where comfort is more important then speed. 

Not sure you have your measurements correct because the Top Tube length is somewhat too long for the seat tube length. Bike would be low and long. According to the chart 55cm would be too tall for you. The tallest seat tube length in the chart is French Fit at 54.8cm. If you can you might go to a local bike shop and just straddle a size 55 or medium size frame to see if it's a fit. I'll see if I can find an easier way to measure for a fit.

Try this calculator it's easier. Leg length, or inseam, for a bike fit is not your trouser inseam. It is the measurement from the groin to the floor in bare feet. 

Road Bike Size Calculator


----------



## Lolamunky

I have an Oltre in 53cm and I am 5'9" and its a perfect fit. Your frame size should be determined by the amount of setback you need from the tip of your saddle to the bottom bracket. Pick the size that puts the saddle at the correct setback in the middle of the rails and then adjust stem length accordingly. 

As long as you can get your saddle in the correct height and setback thats all you need. Measure the current setback on your bike and see if thats achievable with your saddle on the frame....if it is then the rest is adjustable.


----------



## GJF

It's not a bargain if it doesn't fit properly. If a 57 is better, don't touch the 55.


----------



## Lazarini

GJF said:


> It's not a bargain if it doesn't fit properly. If a 57 is better, don't touch the 55.


Agreed and yea I am rational I would not get something that don't fit.

I have ran the second calculator and at 182 cm and inside leg of 32inch it has me at frame size 55!

I am 182 but my inside leg actually is 31! Calculator does not have that option shortest size available from drop down is 32! Does this affect my calculation some how?

Also I want to say that around 12 years back I bought a new scoot road bike don't remember the model but was steel frame and shimano 105 set. What I do clearly remember the frame size was 56. I was never comfortable on it my seat post was very low and my position was super extended forward...

Thought ill add this to the discussion...

Bike is still available need to make my move in 2 days tops.

Any other words of visdom?

Laz


----------



## Sun Rider

The fit sounds close enough. I would say go check the bike out. Stand over the top tube and see if you have a comfortable clearance. If the seller will allow set the seat height for a rough fit and ride a bit. If the height is ok, the reach can be adjusted by a change of the stem and saddle fore and aft adjustment. Let us know what you end up doing.


----------



## Lazarini

Hi thx for reply.

Talked to the seller today he is bringing the bike over via a friend that drives a van to my city weekly most probably on Thursday as said he is 400 km away... Time will pass slow need I say more...

He will save me the trip but asked me to pay 20 bucks to the driver even if I don't take the bike after all for the trouble... I think more then fair enough!

Bike is new 0km thus it has no pedals he don't mind me trying the bike out but I need to bring my some pedals along... So I asked a co worker ex road bike racer to bring a pair and go with me there... I am sure he will be also able to advise on the size...

I keep I folks posted! Cheers Laz


----------



## Lazarini

Sooo...

Met with owner saw the bike loved the bike but did not buy it  

Why u might ask... Well the Guy had no paperwork for the bike!?! He said a friend of his brought it from Italy and what do I want for this price anyway...

As good as the bike looked (was brand new) I could not go ahead with the purchase.
Also to add I am not sure now 55 is the perfect frame size for me it felt just a tad small but not to the extend I would not buy it if paperwork would be in place.

Laz


----------



## GJF

You did the right thing. Even if the bike was kosher then if it's too small, even by a tiny bit, it'd piss you off. Forget about this one Oltre; get a 57.


----------



## Lazarini

Hi let me explain on the size thing... I am not sure it was small a bit that was just my feeling that said I have not been on a road bike for ages and it might be just me...

Now today a friend called that the distributor here has 2 pieces Of Team Vacansoleil Replica bikes one 55 one 57 on the way to the store available late next week.

I'll be able to test both out and make a decision then. Can't wait. Also these 2 are Celeste color  the ultegra di2 xr was red... Also nice but not Celeste 

I keep u folks posted.

Laz


----------

